# Used Rosco 1700 or new Chauvet 1300?



## La Strega Nera (Aug 19, 2011)

Looking at the 2010 reviews, it seems like the rosco and chauvet both got good reviews. I am hoping to spend around $200 (or less.) So do I buy a used 1700 Rosco or a new Chauvet 1300? Are there special advantages of one over the other? Any disadvantages? I just want to get something good for my money. I'm wanting to use it with a DIY chiller to fog my front yard (about 500 sq ft) but if is too much for that it's ok. I don't mind sharing with the neighbors (and they don't mind either).


----------



## camsauce (Oct 16, 2009)

Go with the Rosco if it's in good shape. Chauvet deserves no ones business frm all their false advertising. You'd be lucky to get 800 watts out of that 1300.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Roscos are professional machines. They are a bit more complicated but most of the time can run continuously, so no reheat time inbetween. They usually say to run their fluid but I think you can run Froggys without any issues. We had a Rosco at a training facility I worked for in College to fog a trailer. It worked great, or it did after I cleaned it out. You may need to clean the used machine up a bit but if I had the chance to pick up a rosco that cheap, I definitely would.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Rosco, definitely


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

ROSCO!!! the Chauvet is great for...well I think if you tied something to its cord and threw it in a lake it might keep that thing at the bottom. Uh...doorstop!, its also great as a step stool if you need to reach something 8" taller than you are. 
Can you tell Im not a fan of Chauvet?


----------

